# Myrtle Beach - VIP CARD  $10.00 sale ends {4/10} EXTENDED!!!



## Perl04A (Apr 6, 2006)

I am going to the Myrtle Beach area (Murrell's Inlet) Fourth of July Week this year. I've been checking things out and happened upon some references to the Myrtle Beach V.I.P Pass (coupon book), which allows the user to get discounts on local resteraunts and activities. It costs about $10 (soon to increase as peak season approaches!). I was wondering if anybody is familiar with it, and is it worth the money. Also, any ideas of activities in Myrtle Beach (or specifically Murrell's Inlet - we will be staying in Ellington at Wachisaw East). Thanks.


----------



## judyjht (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is the site - in case anyone else is interested.  I would think you could easily recoup your $10!!!


http://www.myrtlebeachvipcard.com/allDetail.cfm?loc=Myrtle Beach


----------



## shagnut (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. I got mine . It was supposed to end March 31st but extended it to April the 10th.  shaggy


----------



## KenK (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Judy & Shaggy for the directions to the site.  I changed the subject a bit to aim others that might be staying in MB in the next several months.

If they think its worth it...I think it probably is a 'buy' at $10 and even $15.  (But $10 is always better)



2006 Cards Now Available. Due to Popular Demand Only $10.00!
Regular Price Increases to $15.00 on April 10, 2006!


----------



## barry21 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Myrtle Beach - VIP CARD  $10.00 sale ends 4/10*

The VIP card is a good investment. You need to make sure that you know who accepts it. As for the $10 it has been my experience that the price never goes up, at least last year it did not


----------



## KenK (Apr 17, 2006)

They extend the date to April 20....I wonder if they will continue to keep extending it?


----------



## tjderf (Apr 24, 2006)

I just ordered mine and they have extended it to 4/25.


----------

